# TV show suggestions



## Shinigami357 (Nov 16, 2010)

So our cable has been on an express-class one-way journey to oblivion, and thus, I'm having to resort to switching to watching shows online. My connection is not all that good, but at least this way I make the show schedules and I can watch anything as long as I know where to look.

Anyway, I want to ask you guys what shows you suggest I watch. So far, I'm only watching House MD like 2 episodes a day. Please, no trolling or flaming or judging what others watch, I just really need good entertainment. Thanks!


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Bones it good IMO, as is Castle, and CSI.
I don't really watch many non-anime shows, as we don't really have TV :3


----------



## pitman (Nov 16, 2010)

Dexter, It's always sunny in phiadelphia, The Walking Dead, Community, South Park and The Venture Bros.

I also enjoy random episodes of Law and Order.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 17, 2010)

I really suggest you check out this topic:

http://gbatemp.net/t241103-series2see-recommends-what-to-see

That site mentioned in there can help you heaps!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much.

EDIT: my grammar sucks sometimes.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Nov 17, 2010)

How i met your mother
Scrubs
Big Bang Theory

That's pretty much all i watch on tv. Scrubs is my fav. tv show ever. try it


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> How i met your mother
> Scrubs
> Big Bang Theory
> 
> That's pretty much all i watch on tv. Scrubs is my fav. tv show ever. try it




I gather scrubs is a medical show, so is it more drama, comedy or medicine itself? I grew up watching ER, and now switched to House MD, so I might need some comedy relief.


----------



## pitman (Nov 17, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of comedy with drama here and there but mostly comedy and a good one too, also Community is kinda like that but only its in collage.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Nov 17, 2010)

Currently watching Dexter and The Walking Dead, both good, would recommend.


----------



## Bunie (Nov 17, 2010)

House (Hulu, 1 week delay) Drama
Two and a Half Men (Must be torrented) Comedy
The Big Bang Theory (Torrent) Comedy
Sh*t my dad says (Sometimes available on CBS.com) Comedy
The Simpsons (Hulu.com) Comedy
Family Guy (Hulu) Comedy
Chuck (Hulu) Drama, Comedy
Modern Family (Hulu) Comedy
The Walking Dead (Ep1 available on AMCTV.com, the rest need to be torrented) Drama
No Ordinary Family (Hulu) Comedy, Drama
I also watch Cops, I just love seeing Hillbillies get thrown to the ground screaming "IT WAUZZNT MEE OFFICURRRRRRRR" (Hulu)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

Cool. Thanks, guys. By the way, will Hulu work in the Philippines? I remember not being able to play hulu videos back then.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 18, 2010)

^it won't but there are some sites that can change your ip to use hulu


----------



## StolenPaper (Nov 18, 2010)

Heres a List of things i personally think would suit your entertainment needs.
Not that these are all torrent-able.

The Inbetweeners (Comedy) I found every episode of this to be funny.
Family Guy (Comedy) Some episodes are pretty shoddy but some are quite funny.
Futurama (Comedy) We all know Futurama..
South Park (Comedy) Has its absolutely epic episodes, and it's not so funny ones. Best google some form of "Best of" list.
Skins (Drama) i found that only season 1 and 2 were good, the rest was a waste of my life.
An Idiot Abroad (Comedy/World) It's a Ricky Gervais classic where one of his producers who's a complete tard gets sent around the world.

These are just series' that are mostly ongoing (apart from Skins) that have very recent episodes and seemed to top off watching the T.V for me.


----------



## prowler (Nov 18, 2010)

If you want comedy & drama, watch misfits.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

Ugh, Family Guy, that show totally blows... I'm sorry.

I'd much rather watch King of the Hill [I miss that show], and Futurama.

For shows to recommend, FlashForward. Great Sci-Fi show.
For comedy, Eh, the first 5 seasons of The Office.

Also, use torrents. They're amazing. You can literally find anyshow, and download seasons within.. hours, days. 

I also agree to watch The Walking Dead.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Nov 18, 2010)

ATM I'm watching:

- The Big Bang Theory: a must watch if you love comedy (.torrent)
- Fringe: I love it, Sci-Fi (.torrent)
- Caprica: quite good, but it got cancelled and thanks to a Canadian channel I'm watching the final eps (that will air in USA in 2011) (.torrent)
- Scrubs: almost at the end of it, last 3 episodes (I'm waiting for the Italian dub)
- The Walking Dead: I don't find it so great even if I love zombies, but it's ok (.torrent)
- Dexter: it's great, nothing to add (.torrent)
- Smallville: sooo boring, I don't recommend it but I must see the ending after 10 seasons (.torrent)
- The Event: quite good, Sci-Fi (.torrent)
- V: another quite good show, waiting for Season 2 to start in January (.torrent)
- South Park: it was epic some series ago, now just some eps are decent (Italian dub)
- Star Trek The Original Series (!!!): it's great, but I just started to watch the WHOLE Star Trek from the beginning, it will be a looooooong way. XD (Italian Dub)

I mainly use .torrent for the fact that I find them as soon as they air in USA, plus Italian subbers from Itasa are VERY fast (a manner of 4-5 hours for mainstream shows, and their subtitles are perfect) in the creation/translation of the subtitles to Italian. ^^
I usually prefer original dub + italian subs, but in rare cases (watch list) I prefer the italian version.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

The problem with "The Event".. 8 episodes in I think, and we still have no idea what's happening. Like we still don't know "what" the Event is.


----------



## antwill (Nov 18, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> The problem with "The Event".. 8 episodes in I think, and we still have no idea what's happening. Like we still don't know "what" the Event is.


What you mean to tell me you didn't realise what they meant when they marketed it as the new 'Lost'?!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 18, 2010)

Except with Lost, in the first episode, I called it that they were dead, and I didn't think anything else.

But with The Event 



Spoiler



All we know is their Aliens who want to get home. But why they're kidnapping people and crap like that...Who knows.



Wish it didn't become the new Lost because.. I hated Lost.


----------

